# gutted stock grill



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

has anyone on here gutted out the stock front grill on a B14, so all you have left is the frame, and then put some mesh or something in there? i just recently gutted my grill, and im planning on adding some speed grill, or whatever you want to call it, to replace that ugly stock grill (i hated it from day 1). just wanted to see how many other people have done this before, pictures are a plus


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

i also thought we needed a new thread in the cosmetics section, since it seems like everyone has been dwelling on a few for the past few days


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=16847&highlight=grill

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=17704&highlight=grill

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=13059&highlight=grill

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=6772&highlight=grill

Do you want me to keep going? Just do a search man, it does wonders. We dont need new threads about old stuff. The threads that are there now must be important if we are "dwelling" on them.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

Psch91 said:


> *
> Do you want me to keep going? Just do a search man, it does wonders. We dont need new threads about old stuff. The threads that are there now must be important if we are "dwelling" on them. *



u know what, i was thinking the same about searching and what not......but after a while, after everything has been talked about, the forums would die off since no one would have questions if they searched....know what i mean? sooner or later everything(almost anything imaginable) will have been discussed, so that means there will be nothing more to talk about if everyone just searches, plus maybe someone has some new info that no one has discussed in older threads?


----------

